# Denon 7.1



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

I currrenly have the 5800 (with upgrade) running a 7.1 config. I'm upgrading my TV to a Mits 65732 from a CRT 65 and looking to buy either a HD DVD or Blu-Ray. These players use HDMI to transfer the 7.1 audio and the 1080p video, but my receiver does not have it. I also know the 5800 only transfers 1080i video. My question is will the Digital Optical transfer the 7.1 data stream, and can I simply run a HDMI directly to the TV for the 1080p for the video :wits-end: so I can keep my receiver and enjoy the full extent of the HD players or do I have to spend $$$ to get a receiver that has HDMI ???


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe if you do it optical it will just be in regular DTS or Dolby Digital but should work just fine honestly  And yes you can run a cable straight to your TV to get the 1080p.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not sure what the 'upgrade' is on your 5800 but if you connect using the 8ch analog connection you will get the new surround formats DD+,DolbyTueHD, DTS HD etc. The players decode these formats into LPCM and output it from the 6ch analog jacks. I don't think there are any players available with 7.1 outputs but I assume your 5800 could extract a matrix rear channel.

The optical connection will give you Dolby Digital at the increased bitrate of 640kbps.

I just googled '5800 upgrade' and see that it brings it up to 5803 audio spec. This will let you do bass management and time alignment on the 8ch input as well as post processing (DDEX) on any of the above formats.

I don't see any reason for you to upgrade to a HDMI receiver, just manke sure you get a plyer with 6ch analog outputs.

(The back panel of the 5800 is scary.)  

Hakka.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

To get kinda ersatz 7.1 with my Yamaha RX-V2500 AVR (which does no DSP processing on the 7.1 Multi Channel Inputs) I used Y splitters on the player surround outputs to go into the AVR's side and back surrounds. I also hooked up the S/PDIF connection. So if I use the player's 5.1 analog outputs (to get maximum fidelity from lossless Dolby TrueHD) my back surrounds are at least driven. If I want more realistic 7.1 surround, I use the S/PDIF connection (coax or Toslink) and force the AVR to apply Dolby Pro Logic IIx processing to extract matrixed back channels from the side surrounds.

This is a compromise until both players with 7.1 analog or linear PCM HDMI outputs are available and for also when we finally start seeing 7.1 titles. Rumor has it that Lord of the Rings may come out with 7.1 audio.


----------

